

MIT's holiday greeting - _corbett
http://alum.mit.edu/holiday2011/

======
wylie
Serious question: Is anything MIT-related worth voting up? Because I don't
think the content of this video was particularly worth submitting to HN.

------
_corbett
just for kicks I decoded the QR code in the middle of the video, hoping for an
easter(or rather xmas) egg, but alas only the rather boring
<http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/>

~~~
molbioguy
How fast can average QR decoders using a phone camera work? Would they decode
the QR code from the playing video, or would you have to pause it? Just
curious.

~~~
stevejabs
I had to screencap the video (their play button covers the video when paused).
The QRReader app on iPhone wasn't fast enough to scan it during the video.

